# Größe des Universums



## hiob187 (2. Mai 2015)

*Größe des Universums*

1 Lichtjahr:                                            9.460.528.000.000 km
Größe des Universums:                   78.000.000.000 Lichtjahre


9.460.528.000.000 x 78.000.000.000 = 

*737.921.184.000.000.000.000.000 km*


Die Zahl der Größe des Universums in Lichtjahren entnahm ich aus einer 5 Jahre alten Dokumentation, dieser Wert ist aufgerundet und beschreibt die Entfernung von der Erde zum Urknall.
Da sich das Universum bekanntlich ausdehnt, steigt dieser stetig.

Was haltet Ihr von dieser unvorstellbaren Größe?


----------



## Stueppi (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



hiob187 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dieser unvorstellbaren Größe?


Das es für eine andere existierende Lebensform möglicherweise so winzig ist das sie es nicht mit bloßen Augen sehen können.


----------



## hiob187 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Das es für eine andere existierende Lebensform möglicherweise so winzig ist das sie es nicht mit bloßen Augen sehen können.



Das ist nicht nur für andere Lebensformen mit dem bloßen Auge nicht zu sehen. Auch wir brauchen dafür Teleskope


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Son Thread gibts schon. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...chaft/241903-wie-gross-ist-das-universum.html


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



hiob187 schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Größe des Universums in Lichtjahren entnahm ich aus einer 5 Jahre alten Dokumentation, dieser Wert ist aufgerundet und beschreibt die Entfernung von der Erde zum Urknall.
> Da sich das Universum bekanntlich ausdehnt, steigt dieser stetig.



Wer hat das denn geschrieben?
Wo genau war denn der Urknall? Hinterm Mond links um die Ecke?

Es gibt keinen "Punkt" an dem das Universum entstand, da mit dem Universum auch Zeit und Raum entstanden. Und Zeit und Raum sind keine Konstanten, das wissen wir seit Einstein.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen "Punkt" an dem das Universum entstand, da mit dem Universum auch Zeit und Raum entstanden.



Doch muss es geben, sonst könnte es sich nicht ausdehnen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Was Thresh meint ist, dass die physikalischen Größen Zeit und Raum vor dem Urknall (nach gängiger Theorie) nicht existiert haben. Es ist für uns befremdlich aber es gibt kein "wo" und kein "wann" und kein "davor" oder "danach" wenn diese Größen einfach nicht existieren.

Ein "Punkt" wäre definiert durch seinen Ort im Raum... aber es gab keinen Raum - denn der ist erst beim Knall entstanden. 


Was die Größe angeht wenn ich einfach mal unterstelle dass die Theorie stimmt und die Zahl hinkommt: Ja und? Es ist nur eine vom menschlichen Geist beschränkte Annahme und der Versuch etwas mit Zahlen (genauer gesagt Vergleichen zu greifbaren Dingen) auszudrücken. Es ist genauso möglich dass von diesem Universum noch Billiarden andere existieren die völlig anders beschaffen sind. Es ist möglich, dass jedes dieser Universen in anderen Dimensionen winzige Partikel sind, mit denen eine andere höherdimensionale Lebensform Lego spielt. Wir werdens nie erfahren.


----------



## stoepsel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Wer sagt denn, dass es sich wirklich ausdehnt?! 
Das is nur eine Annahme, aufgrund der Rotverschiebung von sich von uns entfernenden Objekten, die Diese eben haben...
Tatsache ist doch, dass sich Alles um uns herum bewegt - Einiges von Uns weg und Anderes eben auf Uns zu... völlig normal denke ich... 
Angenommen, unser Sonnensystem wäre so gross wie unsere Milchstrasse, dann würden die Planeten um Um uns herrum auch mal in die Rotverschiebung kommen und auch mal in die Blauverschiebung! Weil Sie sich mal weg und mal wieder auf Uns zu bewegen würden, wie jetzt eben auch...
Es gibt Theorien darüber, dass unser Universum vor dem angenommenen Urknall selbst schon in einer anderen Dimension existierte und eine "Kugel" ohne Raumzeit war.  Oder so ähnlich...!?
Dann soll es wohl einfach in unsere Dimension übergegangen sein und dadurch eben in den heutigen Zustand gekommen.

Die Entfernungen sind natürlich unfassbar und für die Meisten auch nicht begreifbar.... Kleingeister eben.. 

Ich finde das Alles schon sehr faszienerend


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Bemerkung: Lego spielen erfordert eine geistliche und mentale Teilnahme. Da ist deine Aussage zutreffend zu der Lebensform Alk


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



stoepsel schrieb:


> Tatsache ist doch, dass sich Alles um uns herum bewegt - Einiges von Uns weg und Anderes eben auf Uns zu... völlig normal denke ich...



Genau daher kommt die Ausdehnungstheorie... denn im Verhältnis bewegen sich gefühlt 0,01% der Objekte auf uns zu und der Rest von uns weg.  



stoepsel schrieb:


> Es gibt Theorien darüber, dass unser Universum vor dem angenommenen  Urknall selbst schon in einer anderen Dimension existierte und eine  "Kugel" ohne Raumzeit war.  Oder so ähnlich...!?



Es gibt Theorien dass Branen existieren die im höherdimensionalen Raum rumwobbeln und wenn sie sich berühren in diesem Punkt einene Urknall auslösen. Und es gibt noch unzählige völlig andere ähnlich irre Theorien 

Die für mich persönlich stimmigste ist die "es gibt unendlich viele Universen, die alle andere Naturgesetze haben"-Theorie, nur bei uns passen die Naturkonstanten gerade so exakt dass Leben wie wir es kennen möglich ist (wäre etwa die Gravitationskonstante nur minimal größer oder kleiner funktioniert das alles hier nicht).


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Dennoch muss es vor dem Urknall einen Zustand gegeben haben, woraus dieser erst ermöglicht wurde. 

Aus einem Nichts kann nicht Alles was wir heute kennen, entstanden sein. 

Ich glaube eher, dass die physikalischen Erkenntnisse zur Entstehung des Universums,

noch ganz große Lücken aufweisen.


----------



## stoepsel (2. Mai 2015)

Es gibt auch eine Theorie, die besagt, dass jedes Schwarze Loch eine Brücke zu einem anderen Universum erschafft und darstellt. 
Durch die Raumkrümmung und die imense Gravitation .....oder so... 
Da bin ich dem unglaublichen Hulk zustimmig, mit der Theorie von Multiversen!



Adi1 schrieb:


> Dennoch muss es vor dem Urknall einen Zustand gegeben haben, woraus dieser erst ermöglicht wurde.
> 
> Aus einem Nichts kann nicht Alles was wir heute kennen, entstanden sein.
> 
> ...



Siehe meinen ersten Post - das nennt man auch Zustand, also alles gut... 

Sorry für meine Doppelliese


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Aus einem Nichts kann nicht Alles was wir heute kennen, entstanden sein.



Warum nicht?
Weil die begrenzte menschliche Logik das verbietet?


Wir wissen heute bereits, dass in der Quantenmechanik Teilchen aus dem nichts entstehen und wieder vergehen können - warum sollte das in größerem Maßstab unmöglich sein?


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Weil die begrenzte menschliche Logik das verbietet?
> 
> 
> Wir wissen heute bereits, dass in der Quantenmechanik Teilchen aus dem nichts entstehen und wieder vergehen können - warum sollte das in größerem Maßstab unmöglich sein?



In dieser Frage ist die menschliche Erkenntnis noch sehr eingeschränkt. 

Bekannt ist, dass einige Teilchen mit anderen eine Art Wechselwirkungen eingehen,

bei anderen ist dies wiederum nicht der Fall. 

Man erwähne nur mal die Stichpunkte "dunkle Energie" und "dunkle Materie". 

Ob unser Modell wirklich richtig ist, dass wird die Menschheit wohl niemals rausbekommen.


----------



## stoepsel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Sagen wir mal lieber, nicht aus dem Nichts enstanden , sondern aus einem nicht von Uns erfassbarem Zustand, in einen von Uns Erfassbaren!


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



stoepsel schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal lieber, nicht aus dem Nichts enstanden , sondern aus einem nicht von Uns erfassbarem Zustand, in einen von Uns Erfassbaren!



Spekulieren wir mal weiter. 

Was wäre denn, wenn unser Universum aus einem kollabierenden Ultra megagroßen schwarzen Loch entstanden wäre?

Dann hätte es Zustand davor gegeben mit anderen Umgebungsvariablen. 

Dadurch hätten sich Raum und Zeit neu definiert.

Aber, das ist alles theoretisch.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Dennoch muss es vor dem Urknall einen Zustand gegeben haben, woraus dieser erst ermöglicht wurde.



Das einzige, was man heute sagen kann ist, dass die gesamte Energie des Universums -- und die ist gewaltig -- zu irgendeinem Punkt in der Vergangenheit -- den wir nicht bestimmen können -- auf einen einzigen Punkt konzentriert sein muss. 
Das ist eben das Problem. Wir reden von einem Punkt ohne Ausdehnung, da ja Raum erst mit dem Urknall entstanden ist.
Daher ist auch die Darstellung des Urknalls -- man sieht was explodieren -- Unsinn, da es ja keinen Ort gibt, von dem man den Urknall sehen kann.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Aus einem Nichts kann nicht Alles was wir heute kennen, entstanden sein.



Ich sagte ja, die gesamte Energie des Universums war auf einen Punkt komprimiert.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass die physikalischen Erkenntnisse zur Entstehung des Universums,
> 
> noch ganz große Lücken aufweisen.



Das denke ich auch. 
Schließlich können wir nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt bis zum Urknall physikalische Theorien anstellen, nie zum Urknall direkt. Da dort die Physik versagt.



stoepsel schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Theorie, die besagt, dass jedes Schwarze Loch eine Brücke zu einem anderen Universum erschafft und darstellt.
> Durch die Raumkrümmung und die imense Gravitation .....oder so...
> Da bin ich dem unglaublichen Hulk zustimmig, mit der Theorie von Multiversen!



Ein schwarzes Loch ist ja nichts anderes als eine Gravitationskonzentration, die so groß ist, dass nicht mal Licht entweichen kann.
Da aber die Lichtgeschwindigkeit eine Konstante ist, der sich auch die Zeit und der Raum beugen müssen, kann sich niemand vorstellen, was wirklich davon zu halten ist.
Theoretisch kann man das berechnen, praktisch kann man das nie beobachten. Man sieht immer nur die Auswirkungen.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das einzige, was man heute sagen kann ist, dass die gesamte Energie des Universums -- und die ist gewaltig -- zu irgendeinem Punkt in der Vergangenheit -- den wir nicht bestimmen können -- auf einen einzigen Punkt konzentriert sein muss.
> Das ist eben das Problem. Wir reden von einem Punkt ohne Ausdehnung, da ja Raum erst mit dem Urknall entstanden ist.
> Daher ist auch die Darstellung des Urknalls -- man sieht was explodieren -- Unsinn, da es ja keinen Ort gibt, von dem man den Urknall sehen kann.



Da könnten wir jetzt ewig diskutieren. 

Ich denke schon, dass es vor dem Urknall so etwas wie Raum und Zeit gegeben haben muss. 
Vlt. gibt es eine Art Uruniversum schon ewig, und der Urknall ist nur eine Art Evolution.

Aber diese Erkenntnis, wird sich für immer unseren Erkenntnishorizont entziehen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Du kannst dich der Theorie anschließen, dass sich das Universum ausdehnt, bis ein Punkt erreicht wird, wo die Ausdehnung stoppt und alles wieder zusammenfällt, bis Raum und Zeit verschwunden sind. Und dann geht das wieder von vorne los.

Das Dilemma ist nur, dass es viel, viel, viel zu wenig Masse gibt, damit sich die Ausdehnung irgendwann mal wieder umkehrt. Eher wird sich das Ausdehnen noch weiter beschleunigen.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Masse des Universums zum Großteil aus Materie besteht, die wir nicht erfassen können -- die Dunkle Materie und Dunkle Energie.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Und was ist das eine ganz kleine Brücke von einem anderen Raum entstanden ist und da durch dann Unmengen an Energie durchgeflossen sind? und dieser punkt nur in einem anderen "Universum" im Raum erfassbar war? und dann erst hier alles entstanden ist 
(Kann genau so sein das ich ******* laber, bin noch zu jung um genug gelernt haben zu können )


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Solange du jetzt nicht mit einer Einstein Rosen Brücke ankommst. 
Gerne auch als "Wurmloch" bezeichnet.

Nur wie will man sich einem schwarzen Loch nähern, ohne von seiner Gravitationskraft zerrissen zu werden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Ich habe im Religionsunterricht gelernt, dass die Welt sechstausend Jahre alt ist und in sechs Tagen erschaffen wurde. 

Ich frage mich bis heute, warum der liebe Gott so viele Rätsel über das Alter im Boden eingegraben und im Universum
versteckt hat und dann trotzdem einigen Menschen sagte, dass er es schuf. Irgendwas ist da faul, ich frag mal eine Packung
Spaghetti, was die dazu meint. Die ist auch nicht ganz so weit weg wie der Urknall... Sind nur ein paar Lichtpikosekunden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bis heute, warum der liebe Gott so viele Rätsel über das Alter im Boden eingegraben und im Universum
> versteckt hat und dann trotzdem einigen Menschen sagte, dass er es schuf.



Weil keine anständige Religion sich je durchgesetzt hat die keine zum Himmel schreiende Widersprüche enthält. Das MUSS so sein, sonst hätte man ja nix woran man glauben muss (glauben bedeutet nicht wissen...).
Stell dir mal vor die Menschen da draußen würden alles mit ihrem Hirnkasten logisch bedenken und sinnvolle Schlüsse ziehen und wären dabei noch nett/hilfsbereit zueinander. Religion wäre ja komplett unnötig! Wie furchtbar! Oder? 


@Thresh: In der Theorie ginge das, wenn das Schwarze loch nur groß genug ist (je größer das Loch desto kleiner der Gravitationsgradient an dessen Rand), da gibts ne schöne Geschichte die sich damit beschäftigt von Kip Thorne im Buch "Gekrümmter Raum, verbogene Zeit" oder wies heißt. Der spielt da ganz interessant mit soclhen Phantasiereisen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Thresh: In der Theorie ginge das, wenn das Schwarze loch nur groß genug ist (je größer das Loch desto kleiner der Gravitationsgradient an dessen Rand), da gibts ne schöne Geschichte die sich damit beschäftigt von Kip Thorne im Buch "Gekrümmter Raum, verbogene Zeit" oder wies heißt. Der spielt da ganz interessant mit soclhen Phantasiereisen.


Also das mit den "Überspringen" des Ereignishorizonts? Doch nicht etwa, wie es Matthew McConaughey gemacht hat?


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Thresh: In der Theorie ginge das, wenn das Schwarze loch nur groß genug ist (je größer das Loch desto kleiner der Gravitationsgradient an dessen Rand), da gibts ne schöne Geschichte die sich damit beschäftigt von Kip Thorne im Buch "Gekrümmter Raum, verbogene Zeit" oder wies heißt. Der spielt da ganz interessant mit soclhen Phantasiereisen.



Je größer das schwarze Loch, desto größer auch der Wirkungsgrad der Schwerkraft.
Wie groß soll das schwarze Loch denn sein?

Und wie will man denn sowas künstlich erzeugen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Es ist zu lange her als ich das gelesen habe um das noch zu wissen aber in der Geschichte fliegen die erst zu nem "normalen" schwarzen loch, können aber nicht dicht genug ran, dann zu einem namens Gargantua (Interstellar greift das auch auf, anscheinend gibts wirklich ein Objekt mit dem Namen) und zu einem (fiktiven) noch viel größeren, so dass sie sich mit ihrem Schiff in eine Umlaufbahn extrem nah am Horizont positionieren können.
Wie gesagt es ist Jahre her dass ich das Buch in den Händen hatte^^

Künstlich erzeugen? Ich wüsste keinen Weg wie sowas gehen soll, ich bin aber auch kein Physiker, da hatten so einige Experten ja in CERN schon Angst vor dass sowas aus Versehen passieren könnte.

Aber wir schweifen ab... oder nicht? Keine Ahnung^^


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Ich entschuldige mich, mir ist das Wort Wurmloch nicht eingefallen, aber ja so meine ich das.

Gott, ist meiner Meinung etwas, um das Verlangen nach Wissen der Menschen zu stillen, die kompliziertere Sachen nicht verstehen können/wollen.
Ich möchte mir jetzt damit keine Feinde machen, aber jeder hat ein Recht auf seine Meinung, genau so wie auf seine eigene Theorie der Existenz etc.

Ich habe aber auch schon oft darüber nachgedacht, ob wir nicht wirklich eine Struktur eines etwas größeren sind, vor allem wen man sich so Fotos anschaut, die die Struktur des Universums darstellen.


----------



## jamie (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe im Religionsunterricht gelernt, dass die Welt sechstausend Jahre alt ist und in sechs Tagen erschaffen wurde.
> 
> Ich frage mich bis heute, warum der liebe Gott so viele Rätsel über das Alter im Boden eingegraben und im Universum
> versteckt hat und dann trotzdem einigen Menschen sagte, dass er es schuf. Irgendwas ist da faul, ich frag mal eine Packung
> Spaghetti, was die dazu meint. Die ist auch nicht ganz so weit weg wie der Urknall... Sind nur ein paar Lichtpikosekunden.



Ich hingegen bin der Ansicht, dass die Welt letzten Donnerstag erschaffen wurde! Versuch das mal zu wiederlegen.


----------



## hiob187 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Also ich denke, dass "unser" Universum nicht das einzige ist.
Wenn man überlegt, dass unser Sonnensystem nur eines von vielen in unserer Milchstraße ist, die Milchstraße nur eine von vielen Galaxien ist, sind Multiversen garnicht so abwägig.

Über Gott wollen wir garnicht reden. Gott existiert..., wie er im Buche, von Menschenhand erschaffen wurde, ...NICHT!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Threshold schrieb:


> Je größer das schwarze Loch, desto größer auch der Wirkungsgrad der Schwerkraft.
> Wie groß soll das schwarze Loch denn sein?


Jenseits des Ereignishorizonts ist die Schwerkraft von schwazen Löchern gleich. Diesseits davon, also in unserem Raum-Zeit Gefüge,  ist es natürlich von der Masse abhängig. Inzwischen entdeckte man schon Objekte mit mehreren Millionen Sonnenmassen. Aber was drin ist, ist drin, das betrifft jede Information. Die Entrophie geht vermutlich gegen null. Ich hab das vor vielen Jahrzehnten gehört, da gab es nur grobe erste Ansätze in den Vorlesungen und ich habe aktuelle Forschung ein wenig aus dem Auge verloren.

Gott ist ein absurdes Kontrukt. Ein Urknall ist schon kompliziert genug, warum sollte ich vor dem Nichts zuerst einen allmächtigen Gott aus dem Nichts schaffen, der dann mit Leichtigkeit einen Urknall erzeugt? Das ist nichts als eine erhöhte Komplexität unddamit ein gedanklicher Kropf. Ob sich im Universum für uns allmächtige Wesen entwickelt haben, will ich aber keinesfalls ausschließen. Aber das wäre etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gott ist ein absurdes Kontrukt.



Die Multiversum-Theorie ebenfalls. Mit dem, was man Gott nennt, haben Menschen jedoch über Jahrtausende Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit einem anderen Universum noch nie.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Multiversum-Theorie ebenfalls. Mit dem, was man Gott nennt, haben Menschen jedoch über Jahrtausende Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit einem anderen Universum noch nie.



Naja ich glaube du bist genau so wenig Gott begegnet wie einem anderen Universum.
Aber bitte lasst dieses Physik-Theorie gegen Gott theorie, ist beides eine Theorie und nicht reell bewiesen  beides ist ein "Glaube"

Für mich ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es weitere Universen gibt, bzw vielleicht Bereiche in unsrem Universum, mit denen wir einfach nicht interagieren können.
(Dunkle Materie)


----------



## MrLoL1 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Ich mein , was war denn vor dem Urknall , wo war dieser eine punkt,was hat ihn umgeben,unvorstellbare Sachen...
Genauso dass das Universum unendlich ist,und wenn es ein Ende hat,was kommt nach dem Ende?
Der Gedanke macht mich fertig...


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Das ist ja der Gag. Vor dem Urknall gab es weder Zeit noch Raum, also kann es auch kein "davor" gegeben haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Ich mein , was war denn vor dem Urknall , wo war dieser eine punkt,was hat ihn umgeben,unvorstellbare Sachen...
> Genauso dass das Universum unendlich ist,und wenn es ein Ende hat,was kommt nach dem Ende?
> Der Gedanke macht mich fertig...



Hör einfach mal Lesch zu. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CsUEfYFVI8

Ansonsten: Don't Panik! Man kann mit der Rätselhaftigkeit des Universum auch viel Spaß haben. 

"Es gibt eine Theorie, die besagt, wenn jemals irgendwer genau herausfindet, wozu das Universum  da ist und warum es da ist, dann verschwindet es auf der Stelle und  wird durch noch etwas Bizarreres und Unbegreiflicheres ersetzt. - Es  gibt eine andere Theorie, nach der das schon passiert ist." Douglas Adams


----------



## Two-Face (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es weitere Universen gibt, bzw vielleicht Bereiche in unsrem Universum, mit denen wir einfach nicht interagieren können.
> (Dunkle Materie)


Wenn, dann können das nur andere Dimensionen sein. Das Universum ist ja schon der ganze "Raum", ein Universum neben einem Universum (also wie eine Galaxie neben einer anderen) in derselben Dimension ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Ich denke das die Frage nach der Tatsächlichen größe des Universums eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, sondern der Horizont der Menschen an sich zum Erfassen (erstmal) eine wesentlich größere Rolle spielt. Wieviel des Universums in groß und klein war den Menschen vor 200 Jahren bewusst ? Was wussten sie über Nanopartikel, Atomare größen usw ? 
Ich denke das wir noch sehr weit weg davon sind auch nur ansatzweise das Universum zu verstehen - vor allem wenn man bedenkt in welchen unwichtigen Konflikten wir uns Tag für Tag verlieren aber diese als das wichtigste aus der Sicht des Moments zu betrachten. Wieviele Dimensionen sind uns gerade bewusst ?
 Drei Dimensionen weil sie unseren Raum darstellen, wir nehmen die 4. Dimension als Zeit wahr, können aber uns im Augenblick keine Manipulation dieser Dimension vorstellen, wieviele Dimensionen werden die Menschen in 200 Jahren kennen ? Sie werden wahrscheinlich auf uns zurückblicken wie Steinzeit Menschen, so wie wir uns das Zeitalter von vor 200 Jahren nicht vorstellen können. 
Wieviele Parallele Wirklichkeiten gibt es während dieses Augenblicks ? In welcher Relation findet die "unendlichkeit des Alls" statt ? Ist dieses All das wir jetzt wahrnehmen vielleicht nur ein staubkorn eines viel größeren ? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Drei Dimensionen weil sie unseren Raum darstellen, wir nehmen die 4. Dimension als Zeit wahr, können aber uns im Augenblick keine Manipulation dieser Dimension vorstellen, wieviele Dimensionen werden die Menschen in 200 Jahren kennen ? Sie werden wahrscheinlich auf uns zurückblicken wie Steinzeit Menschen, so wie wir uns das Zeitalter von vor 200 Jahren nicht vorstellen können.


Ich sage nur "Interstellar". 

Und zur Größe des Universums: ich schätze das es unendlich groß ist bzw dahinläuft. Es gibt scheinbar nichts mehr was der beschleunigten Expansion des Raumes noch entgegenwirken kann. Das Universum wird sehr dunkel und auskühlen, aber nie komplett leer sein.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Gag. Vor dem Urknall gab es weder Zeit noch Raum, also kann es auch kein "davor" gegeben haben.



Naja, aber nur nach unseren Theorien. 

Es könnte aber ein "davor " gegeben haben .


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Das einzige, was es da evtl. gegeben haben könnte, wäre ein "Vorgängeruniversum", dass - als Ursache es "Urknalls" - kollabiert ist, irgendwie.

Hawking hat das glaub' ich mal in den Ring geworfen, ist aber reinste Spekulation.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Passend zum Thema Universum, Urknall und PCGH.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGvaovrwuL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Demo gibts bei 4sceners zum Download. 

Achso, und das Universum hat keine Größe!

Grüße


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das einzige, was es da evtl. gegeben haben könnte, wäre ein "Vorgängeruniversum", dass - als Ursache es "Urknalls" - kollabiert ist, irgendwie.
> 
> Hawking hat das glaub' ich mal in den Ring geworfen, ist aber reinste Spekulation.



Es gibt eine "Brane" Theorie wo Universen in Branes eingebettet sind. Wenn die Branes kollidieren soll ein Urknall entstehen... so die Theorie.

D-Brane â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## ich558 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Auch wenn es nur ein Sci Fi Film ist aber in diesem Zusammenhang finde ich "Interstellar" ganz interessant. Der Film bringt das Raum- Zeit Gefühl bzw die Dimension des Universums und einige physikalische Gesetze ganz gut rüber


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Größe des Universums*

Ja der Film ist echt genial.


----------

